# Budget Binoculars



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks,good leads are always needed around here.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I recently looked at a pair of Redfield Binos (149.oo) at Acadamey Sports. Very clear and focused better than the Leupolds (which own Redfield) which cost about a 100 more than the redfield....Nikon Monarchs are nice too. Here is a bino test that was taught to me. If the binos will not focus clear on objects up close, (at/near your feet) they are junk. All of your higher dollar binos (swarvski,zeiss, leic, and top end alpines) will do this. The redfield's that I mentioned above past the test. IMHO, these are the best binos for the money I have seen in a while


----------



## Lobofan (Jan 29, 2013)

Yep, I was going down the line at Academy, starting at the "value" end, ($50 +/-) accidently picked up the $129 Redfields and Wow! Was a bit more than I planned on spending (isn't evrything?) but they are sweet!


----------



## Bmiller12345 (Jul 13, 2010)

My son and I both have a pair of Redfield Rebels 10x42. Great binos for the money.


----------



## tcrew (Apr 24, 2011)

I have bought a pair of Redfirle rebel 8x42. Awesome binoculars. Another excellent option is Zen-Ray VISTA


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Vortex!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Redfields for the money are better than some costing 2X as much.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I am very curious now that you've brought that up.

I'll take my 10x42 Leupolds in to Harbor Freight and do a side by side compare..
10x50 Gordon Binoculars for $19.99?
I hope they do a good job.


Developing


----------



## Chris723 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have alpen trophy ridge binos and love them!


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, need to get a pair of bino's. Any thought's on Bushnell H2o 10x42 compact-midsize bino's?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ive found some Bushnell on clearance at Cabelas for $20 before, not sure bout Gordon brand though???


----------



## youngnick (Sep 19, 2012)

how heavy are they?


^Hawk^ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the sport of 3D, and like most new guys, the accessories are starting to bite my wallet a little hard. I shot my very first 3D shoot last weekend and had a blast, but I shot it without binoculars. Needless to say, shooting blind on several targets that I had to shoot first on really hurt my score, at 45 yrs old my eyes aren't what they used to be. I was all set to spend $250 on a pair of Vortex when I thought to look at Harbor Freight. I found a pair of 10x50 Gordon Binoculars for $19.99. I looked through them in the store and was impressed, so I when I got home this evening I set up my Swamp Buck target and went to my 40 yard line and I could see everything. All the target rings were crystal clear and the focusing ring is really, really smooth.
> 
> ...


----------

